# Questions on a New Dig. Camera for Birthday!



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

I am fairly new to Digital Cameras but have been doing some research ( stevesdig. cams etc) and am looking at
a "Panasonic Lumix DMC- FZ30" ..........
I want one that I can grow into and have for sometime and
with some particular features: Good Zoom, LCD, Manual and Auto modes, Good lens, etc, etc....
I've heard good remarks on this and plan on using it for
various tasks. ( Planted Tanks for starters!!)...
Question:
Beach Camera, or Buydig.com.. Are these good online dealers or Suggestions?? 
I also plan on getting a 1 gig High speed card for it...


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

More Stores

I bought from Beach a few years ago. Not too friendly when you call back once you have placed the order, but I did get the camera. Do not buy any accessories from any mail order store unless you need them before you call to order. They are very good at upselling.

André


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I bought a D70 from buydig.com. My experiece with them was good. I would buy from them again.

jB


----------



## JoeHoetzl (Feb 23, 2005)

FWIW, Beachcamera = buydig.com

Beach Camera is a short ride up the road from where I live. I went in there and mentioned a price I saw on their web site and turns out something got crossed in a database and the guy mentioned the price I had a print out of was from the buydig website. Whooppsss...


----------

